# Importing a motorcyle and scooter to japan



## drifting79 (Oct 19, 2011)

As we are moving to Japan I want to bring my 1100 cc motorbike and my 50cc scooter is there Anything that I should know about as far as importing vehicles and or riding a large bike in Japan ?


----------

